# CES 2013: Engadget posts a hands on for the HR44



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

DirecTV HR44 whole-home Genie HD DVR hands-on



> _The HR34 hasn't been around that long, but DirecTV is showing the replacement at CES, the HR44._​


Mike


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mike Bertelson said:


> DirecTV HR44 whole-home Genie HD DVR hands-on
> 
> Mike


BLAH...nothing really exciting about this. And who wants a box that requires a clunky enternal power supply?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

The theory proposed in the article is that it decreases the heat in the box. Heat kills hard drives so this could help prolong the life of the DVR...It's a theory. :grin:

Mike


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm excited! This is so much smaller than the HR34!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Glad it still has five tuners, but will it work with the AM21?


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

I like the smaller remote allot better then the current bricks.


----------



## Zamps (Sep 17, 2006)

What's this talk about connecting a PS3 to the genie? Can you use it as another remote client?


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

am7crew said:


> I like the smaller remote allot better then the current bricks.


It looks like that's just the RC70 remote for RVU TVs...I wonder if they'll be pushing that remote more over the RC65 remotes.


----------



## am7crew (Jun 6, 2009)

JBv said:


> It looks like that's just the RC70 remote for RVU TVs...I wonder if they'll be pushing that remote more over the RC65 remotes.


oh yeah you are probably right, would be nice if they switched up the remotes but I doubt it.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Zamps said:


> What's this talk about connecting a PS3 to the genie? Can you use it as another remote client?


Yes, several devices are being looked at to be RVU enabled. Samsung is already looking into making some Blu-Ray players RVU enabled. I doubt they will offer software updates for it as I would assume they want you to buy their new equipment, but we'll see.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Mike Bertelson said:


> The theory proposed in the article is that it decreases the heat in the box. Heat kills hard drives so this could help prolong the life of the DVR...It's a theory. :grin:
> 
> Mike


One thing I heard about external power supplies is that It was mainly done to reduce repair costs and service calls since they are most the component most likely to fail. Besides who wants to loose all their recordings over a dagum power supply. Now they can just mail one out.

Also excited for ps3 client function.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I was really hoping for 8 tuners, taking advantage of the SWiM 8's already out there, allowing for 1 streaming tuner to each of the 3 clients with 5 tuners left over to record and watch on the main TV, with a 2TB hard drive and 200 series links. Now that would have blown the competition out of the water.

Maybe next year.


----------



## sipester (Nov 9, 2006)

Who cares about smaller? In order to match the capabilities of the new hopper, you need to do the following.

1. Add external 2TB drive to match Hopper's built in 2TB drive
2. Add Nomad box to match Hopper's built in ability for offline viewing on Ipad
3. Add Slingbox to match Hopper's built in Sling capability for remote viewing
4. Add extra C31 box for aforementioned Slingbox to work (unless you want to tie up the HR44 for remote viewings on the Slingbox)

When you add in those 4 extra boxes and cords to match what one Hopper does with one box, the whole "smaller form factor" kinda loses it's appeal (not to mention the extra cost and hassle of all those extra boxes).

Am I missing something here or did D* make a huge mistake and think that there HR34 from last year had all the features needed and didn't need improvement?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> One thing I heard about external power supplies is that It was mainly done to reduce repair costs and service calls since they are most the component most likely to fail.


From the problems reported on here over the past few years, I would tend to say its the hard drive, not the power supply. Ive seen a few power supplies reported, but lots of hard drive failures.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

many other "hiccups" like freezing, rebooting, missed timers, disappearing records could be easily attributes by CPU's overheating also, beside HDD and PSU failures


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> From the problems reported on here over the past few years, I would tend to say its the hard drive, not the power supply. Ive seen a few power supplies reported, but lots of hard drive failures.


True. But one of the main causes of hard drive failures is due to excessive heat. Remove the power supply from the unit and the internal temperature drops.

- Merg


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

sipester said:


> Who cares about smaller?


Alot of people who love technology and electronics, not to mention those of us with an attractive media setup.



> 1. Add external 2TB drive to match Hopper's built in 2TB drive


Has Dish opened up user access to the second TB? That's a serious question.



> 2. Add Nomad box to match Hopper's built in ability for offline viewing on Ipad


Nomad has a very limited market and is slowly becoming less useful.



> 3. Add Slingbox to match Hopper's built in Sling capability for remote viewing


The direction of Directv Everywhere is slowly phasing out the need of a Slingbox with their service.



> Am I missing something here or did D* make a huge mistake and think that there HR34 from last year had all the features needed and didn't need improvement?


I guess they figured they got it right when they went with 5 tuners instead of 3? Unless you love locals, which I virtually never use, there isn't much use for PTAT.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

goinsleeper said:


> Alot of people who love technology and electronics, not to mention those of us with an attractive media setup.
> 
> Has Dish opened up user access to the second TB? That's a serious question.
> 
> ...


+1

Its all relative though. Choose which flavor you prefer.

Can a hopper record 5 Sunday football games at a time?

Truth be told I love to drool over equip as much as any one but really the tech only augments the programming. Again pick your flavor.


----------



## tpm1999 (Sep 5, 2006)

Does the PS3 reference confirm that the HR44/C41 can be wireless? If so then I will finally upgrade my equipment and re-up my contract.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

sipester said:


> Who cares about smaller? In order to match the capabilities of the new hopper, you need to do the following.
> 
> 1. Add external 2TB drive to match Hopper's built in 2TB drive
> 2. Add Nomad box to match Hopper's built in ability for offline viewing on Ipad
> ...


Someone else asked my first question about the hd...

As for the other points..

I think your short cutting a few things there. Can the hopper offload shows from a second hopper without sling? Does the hopper work with other older dvrs? Part of the reason Direct went with the nomad, I think, is so they could have any of their hd dvrs work with it, rather than having to build extra stuff and use more resources on the dvr itself, and limit that type of feature to only certain models, which is what Dish has done. Dish is forcing customers to upgrade their entire systems for most these features, where as Directv is taking a different route. Add a nomad, and enabling streaming directly to mobile devices via ip rather than from your boxes. And they are doing all that without requiring you to go to a genie system if you don't want to. So why would they try and build a sling into the genie when they already are working on more reliable solutions. Sling remote streaming depends on your own personal upload speeds. Directvs solutions do not, and that's a big deal for a lot of people, especially those without fios.

As someone else said, I wouldn't be surprised if before long, Directv allows streaming of most channels and most on demand content directly to the ipad without the need to use a directv box at all. That won't take away from the nomads purpose though, as that to me is all about your recorded content. However, they are obviously already moving towards these solutions. Does Dish allow you to stream channels live to your ipad just for having service with them without regard for what equipment you have? I don't know the answer to that, I am curious if they have a solution for those without the new hopper.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

I see that it has built in wi-fi, but I didn't see any mention about the C41 client that I have read about. Is the C41 supposed to be wireless?
Also, will a Genie client see more than one Genie Server at the same time?
The reason that I ask is, I was thinking about upgrading one of my HR24's to a HR44 when it comes out. 
I have a HR34 and four HR24's to serve HDTV's. If I replaced one of the 24's with the HR44, I would gain a tuner, but need a client box to serve one of the TV's that a HR24 is at.
I was just wondering if a client can see more than one server at one time, or do you choose the server that the client box is fed from?


----------



## kb122 (Apr 27, 2010)

tpm1999 said:



> Does the PS3 reference confirm that the HR44/C41 can be wireless? If so then I will finally upgrade my equipment and re-up my contract.


Doubt it - The PS3's wireless is pretty bad, and it's only 802.11g. The HR44 has integrated wifi according to that article, though, so we'll see.

I'm currently using a C31 as a wireless client - hooked up to a CCK-W which is connected to my 5GHz 802.11n network. It's not supported by DIRECTV, but it works.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I wonder if you will be able to specifically order one.


----------



## bobvick1983 (Mar 21, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I wonder if you will be able to specifically order one.


Might not can from DTV directly, you know how that can be, but you can get it from Solid Signal or a dealer, and pay the going rate, I bet.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Did DirecTV introduce or talk about any other "New" stuff at CES? 

I"m still hoping for better software (shorter reboot times, faster response to remote, etc)


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

bobvick1983 said:


> I was just wondering if a client can see more than one server at one time, or do you choose the server that the client box is fed from?


Currently it is DirecTV policy to only permit one Genie per account, so adding a second one is not an option right now. I'm making an assumption that this would apply to any combination of HR34/HR44 as long as it is considered a Genie.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

bluemoon737 said:


> BLAH...nothing really exciting about this. And who wants a box that requires a clunky enternal power supply?


That seems quite short sighted.

You don't think a smaller form facter and a faster chip are aren't worth getting excited about?

I was very close to pulling the trigger on an HR34 but now I am willing to wait for the HR44.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

sipester said:


> Who cares about smaller? In order to match the capabilities of the new hopper, you need to do the following.
> 
> 1. Add external 2TB drive to match Hopper's built in 2TB drive
> 2. Add Nomad box to match Hopper's built in ability for offline viewing on Ipad
> ...


I think you are missing the target audience. 90% of customers will never use the Sling feature. Some may use it after they discover the feature but most will never utilize it like many members on this board. This board is not populated by a typical customers. The larger HDD and the Commercial Skip features of the Hopper are the 2 features that actually have broad customer appeal. In fact the 5 tuners vs. 3 tuners and the smaller footrpint will have a much bigger impact on the average customer than the Sling features on Dish. Don't underestimate the value that customers put on aesthetics.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> From the problems reported on here over the past few years, I would tend to say its the hard drive, not the power supply. Ive seen a few power supplies reported, but lots of hard drive failures.


That's not been my experience. The great majority of problems I've had have been with hardware rather than the HDDs. Since the 24s came out, I've only had a problem with one WD HDD, which WD replaced with a better one, and I'm still not really sure that HDD was bad. Just my opinion based on my experiences.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

P Smith said:


> many other "hiccups" like freezing, rebooting, missed timers, disappearing records could be easily attributes by CPU's overheating also, beside HDD and PSU failures


I've seen more PS failures than HDD failures. I think putting them outside the box is a good idea. Be really nice if they'd put the HDD on the outside. Be even nicer if D* would realize some of us can "refurb" an HR better than their contractors and let us open the boxes.

Take the 24-100 as an example. The cable from the RF(IR?) sensor is stretched across the motherboard and fastened to it with a crimped connector. Stretched taut. Who installs a cable that's just barely long enough and is taut and crimped? I've already had one with the cable pulled out of the crimped connector. I owned it and I knew what was wrong with it and could have easily fixed it, but I got a new 24-500 for it. After what I've recently gone thru with the 500s, I'm kinda sorry I didn't fix the 100.

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Zamps said:


> What's this talk about connecting a PS3 to the genie? Can you use it as another remote client?


I hope they offer a suitable remote control.

The Sony remote doesn't seem particularly well-suited to DVR control nor can it control a the TV or/or an AVR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

smitbret said:


> I think you are missing the target audience. 90% of customers will never use the Sling feature. Some may use it after they discover the feature but most will never utilize it like many members on this board.


I'm pretty sure you underestimate the number of Slingbox and Vulkano users there already are in DIRECTV land.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

harsh said:


> I hope they offer a suitable remote control.
> 
> *The Sony remote doesn't seem particularly well-suited to DVR control* nor can it control a the TV or/or an AVR.


I tried a PS3 for awhile and you're right, but can't you buy a more DVR friendly remote that would supplant the PS3's controller?

Rich


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Rich said:


> I tried a PS3 for awhile and you're right, but can't you buy a more DVR friendly remote that would supplant the PS3's controller?


The PS3 uses Bluetooth, so it isn't a cakewalk to upgrade as you might with IR.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

SPACEMAKER said:


> You don't think a smaller form facter and a faster chip are aren't work getting excited about?


Perhaps, but I'm getting a very large rats nest of wall warts and cabling behind my home entertainment center these days what with all the accessory boxes, powered adapter/converters, numerous hard drives, networking gear and similar.

What they really need to do is make everything run on 9-12VDC so that we can power these devices with a single large supply instead of a bunch of bricks and wall warts.

All the heat sinks in the world aren't going to help if the device is easier to bury deep in a pile of other stuff. I think they ought to consider making these boxes more like the Wii or Boxee Box so that magazines and heat-generating electronic devices can't be piled on so easily.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

harsh said:


> The PS3 uses Bluetooth, so it isn't a cakewalk to upgrade as you might with IR.


It was quite easy getting my Harmony remote working with it. Just needed the adapter. Cost, yes, but I'd still consider it a cakewalk.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> ...Has Dish opened up user access to the second TB? That's a serious question...


On a Hopper 1.25TB is available for the user and 2 2TB external drives (useable on any DVR in the account) can be connected at one time. That's just for one Hopper.

Is the entire 1TB on a Genie drive available to the user?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dpeters11 said:


> It was quite easy getting my Harmony remote working with it. Just needed the adapter. Cost, yes, but I'd still consider it a cakewalk.


Yet even with all of that, will it support all of the important buttons for DVR use?

I'm pretty hard core about my skip buttons (something I'm not to enamored with on the Harmony remotes as it is).

The $49.99 street price is no picnic as you admit and it brings another small box and its own wall wart to the rats nest.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> Is the entire 1TB on a Genie drive available to the user?


There is a significant reserved space.

The number probably started at around 100GB and was bumped up in September.

The move to more channels per transponder will probably offset some of the bump.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

harsh said:


> There is a significant reserved space.
> 
> The number probably started at around 100GB and was bumped up in September.
> 
> The move to more channels per transponder will probably offset some of the bump.


Maybe I missed this, but ur saying dtv is upping its channels per transponder? Is it because of better compression or something else? And do u know why it change the amount of reserved space on the hdd?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Maybe I missed this, but ur saying dtv is upping its channels per transponder? Is it because of better compression or something else? And do u know why it change the amount of reserved space on the hdd?


we had ongoing discussion about 6th and 7th channel on many Ka tpns.
The thread about HR44 :backtotop:


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't have an HR34, but I read that they are about as responsive as the other HR DVR's, is the "faster" chip in the HR44 noticeable? Channel load time? Scroll speed? Remote responsiveness?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

woj027 said:


> I don't have an HR34, but I read that they are about as responsive as the other HR DVR's, is the "faster" chip in the HR44 noticeable? Channel load time? Scroll speed? Remote responsiveness?


I don't have one either but have been told by multiple people that the HR34 is somewhere between the old HR21/22/23s and the HR24 as far as speed goes.

Hopefully the HR44 can keep up with the remote from day 1!


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Did they specify what wireless band will be used with the HR44? I would hope they go with wireless-ac and keep it backwards compatable with older bands.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goinsleeper said:


> Did they specify what wireless band will be used with the HR44? I would hope they go with wireless-ac and keep it backwards compatable with older bands.


Yes, see FCC link above ...


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

"dpeters11" said:


> I wonder if you will be able to specifically order one.


I doubt it, not based in them saying that its the next gen genie. But I'd wonder if it will be much of a concern for long anyway.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

This box looks cool. I'm all for space saving small designs. I mean look at all the power in a modern smartphone like the Galaxy Nexus or iPhone 5. They fit in the palm of your hand and they run all kinds of apps and things flow so smoothly. The graphics generated seem more buttery / liquid / have flow or whatever you want to call it than what comes out of a small pizza box sized receiver. Lower the size, speed up the CPU and make it run cooler. Big plus!

Also they said you can search for shows up to a year in advance? Really, do content providers have a years worth of programming already specified and scheduled a whole year in advance?

The single click on demand is a feature I've been asking for since I first signed up with DirecTV in 2010. Glad they are making that mainstream.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

cypherx said:


> Also they said you can search for shows up to a year in advance? Really, do content providers have a years worth of programming already specified and scheduled a whole year in advance.


Not really, most networks still only give out 2 weeks in advanced, some do a month but anything over 2 weeks isn't set in stone. Some networks won't even release the weekend schedule until 3 days prior.

It's mostly Smart Search displaying shows from the entire database and not limiting results to just whatever's on the schedule for the next two weeks. i.e. Body of Proof isn't returning until February, you can search for it and set it to record whenever it returns. The year in advanced is a benefit for things like HBO where some shows have a year between seasons. For things like new fall season shows they won't appear until they are added to the database in late spring or over the summer.


----------



## unixguru (Jul 9, 2007)

harsh said:


> Perhaps, but I'm getting a very large rats nest of wall warts and cabling behind my home entertainment center these days what with all the accessory boxes, powered adapter/converters, numerous hard drives, networking gear and similar.
> 
> What they really need to do is make everything run on 9-12VDC so that we can power these devices with a single large supply instead of a bunch of bricks and wall warts.
> 
> All the heat sinks in the world aren't going to help if the device is easier to bury deep in a pile of other stuff. I think they ought to consider making these boxes more like the Wii or Boxee Box so that magazines and heat-generating electronic devices can't be piled on so easily.


Power and heat are getting to be a serious problem. This is probably a brick. I'm torn as to which I dislike most, bricks or warts. At least the warts are getting smaller and thinner - but they still require a less-common right angle power strip to put multiples together.

There is really no need for anybody to make a brick anymore. Apple has proven that 85W can be stuffed into a 1" thick wart (about 3"x3"; lower wattage are smaller). Their cords suck (melt) but the wart part is good design. With a right angle power strip you can stack them side by side.

I don't think we will see a single large(r) DC supply. What total wattage? There would be different sizes and we would be right back to buying more of them - or upgrading.

Interesting vents along the top edges of the HR44. Maybe consumer electronics need to look at going to vertical format so that convection can be utilized more and with side-by-side stacking there would be less cross-component heating.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sipester said:


> Who cares about smaller? In order to match the capabilities of the new hopper, you need to do the following.
> 
> 1. Add external 2TB drive to match Hopper's built in 2TB drive
> 2. Add Nomad box to match Hopper's built in ability for offline viewing on Ipad
> ...


Actually Nomad would exceed the Hopper in that respect. You off load the recordings onto the device (tablet, phone, laptop, etc.) and don't need an internet connection to watch the recording. In this case Nomad would satisfy both 2. & 3.

As for 4. in your list; DIRECTV Anywhere meets that criteria. And, you don't have to have an HR44 to use it.

If someone needs the added capacity they could install a 4TB eSATA drive. And let's face it, most people don't need to store more than 200 hours of HD, but if they did they could have double the capacity of the Hopper. I don't know about you but I delete recordings after I watch them so 200+ hours of HD is more than enough for me.

So, in reality you'd only need to add the Nomad and if you really needed the space, the eSATA drive. 

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Actually Nomad would exceed the Hopper in that respect. You off load the recordings onto the device (tablet, phone, laptop, etc.) and don't need an internet connection to watch the recording. In this case Nomad would satisfy both 2. & 3.
> 
> As for 4. in your list; DIRECTV Anywhere meets that criteria. And, you don't have to have an HR44 to use it.
> 
> ...


Correct Mike.

Having seen Dish's Sling with Hopper firsthand in detail here at CES, and having asked a variety of questions of onsite engineering leads in their booth...once folks got past the marketing propaganda...the devil was indeed in the details, especially with a number of limitations for the Dish offering intended to compete with DirecTV's nomad.

The Sling with Hopper HD DVR boasts a 2TB drive, but a portion of that capacity is not actually usable for customer recordings. Both the DirecTV and Dish storage capacities can be augmented to larger sizes.

Having used nomad for some time, and now closely seen what Dish will offer about 1/17/13...it became clear that from a capability and technology standpoint, the Dish offering is roughly 1 year behind nomad in it's evolution and also contains a number of significant user limitations.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Hopefully the RC70 will control Samsung Soundbars or have a learning feature.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

bluemoon737 said:


> BLAH...nothing really exciting about this. And who wants a box that requires a clunky enternal power supply?


I do as I don't want an Internal Power Supply that causes Heat which degrades electronics such as the hard drive, etc.

Also, if it dies you can just get a Replacement Power Supply and keep the HR44 with all of it's Recordings.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

woj027 said:


> I don't have an HR34, but I read that they are about as responsive as the other HR DVR's, is the "faster" chip in the HR44 noticeable? Channel load time? Scroll speed? Remote responsiveness?


From what I know and have learned the HR44 is considerately Faster than all of the other Directv DVRs including the Fast HR24 as far as Channel Load Time, Scroll Speed (Lightning Fast) and Remote Responsiveness due to a Better Faster CPU, etc.

Can't wait to get my hands on one personally!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Richierich said:


> I do as I don't want an Internal Power Supply that causes Heat which degrades electronics such as the hard drive, etc.
> 
> Also, if it dies *you can just get a Replacement Power Supply* and keep the HR44 with all of it's Recordings.


I'm very skeptical to the point ..will see when customers would benefit for the feature ... if they will


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

P Smith said:


> I'm very skeptical to the point ..will see when customers would benefit for the feature ... if they will


Why be Skeptical when it seems like a Great Idea unless I am missing something!!!


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Richierich said:


> Why be Skeptical when it seems like a Great Idea unless I am missing something!!!


Its already in place with h25's. You can get a replacement power supply rather than a whole new receiver.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Its already in place with h25's. You can get a replacement power supply rather than a whole new receiver.


How do they diagnose that the problem is the power supply?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

harsh said:


> How do they diagnose that the problem is the power supply?


People don't know that simple answer?

Then again...all that has absolutely nothing to do with the thread topic.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

harsh said:


> How do they diagnose that the problem is the power supply?


Well I believe if the wall outlet proves to be good and the receiver will not power on there isn't much else that could be wrong. Or the probability is high enough to try a power supply replacement first. Has to be cheaper on average to attempt a power supply replacement first. And I think that component has the highest failure rate and contributes to many other failures which is another reason it was taken out of the receiver. But that's just my opinion, take it for what its worth, which probably isn't much lol.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> Well I believe if the wall outlet proves to be good and the receiver will not power on there isn't much else that could be wrong. Or the probability is high enough to try a power supply replacement first. Has to be cheaper on average to attempt a power supply replacement first. And I think that component has the highest failure rate and contributes to many other failures which is another reason it was taken out of the receiver. But that's just my opinion, take it for what its worth, which probably isn't much lol.


It gets easier than that, with a green LED to indicate the receiver has power [or not].


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

veryoldschool;3161393 said:


> It gets easier than that, with a green LED to indicate the receiver has power [or not].


I had assumed there was about led but wasn't positive so I explained the long version lol. I've never handled an h25/hr44. But an led would make things rather simple. Come to think of it do c31's have leds?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

brett_the_bomb said:


> I had assumed there was about led but wasn't positive so I explained the long version lol. I've never handled an h25/hr44. But an led would make things rather simple. Come to think of it do c31's have leds?


Yep, seems like "bricks" come with receivers that have a small LED.


----------



## turls (Jul 8, 2006)

goinsleeper said:


> The direction of Directv Everywhere is slowly phasing out the need of a Slingbox with their service.


Ha ha, that's a good one. I can just see it now when locals get on Everywhere (which actually is a big if)--every time there is a contract renegotiation, they will want to charge extra for that capability. Every market will have different networks that are capable of Everywhere. What a mess.

And since the main thing I use a Slingbox for is for placeshifting network TV when NFL Sunday Ticket blacks me out--to me it is a huge deal.


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

Boy, am I SO glad I hadn't bought an HR34 yet!!!! And at LONG LAST, they come up with a different look for a remote!!!! Woo hoo!!! I'm pretty sure by the time they release HR44, one or two of my receivers will be OUT of contract.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

HDTVFreak07 said:


> Boy, am I SO glad I hadn't bought an HR34 yet!!!! And at LONG LAST, they come up with a different look for a remote!!!! Woo hoo!!! I'm pretty sure by the time they release HR44, one or two of my receivers will be OUT of contract.


I am willing to bet you will be changing your tune. The HR44 has a number of inherent problems. The hard drive is far too small, it only has 5 tuners, it offers wireless which everyone knows is unreliable, it has an outside power pack, and the new remote lacks some of the functions and convenience of the old remote. I for one don't want that thing in my Home Theater rack. I will be putting in a HR34 until there is a better offering. One tenth of a second speed increase in the HR44 is not what I call a speed improvement worth getting excited about. Don't forget the HR34 runs the exact same software as the HR44 so both will get the exact same improvements.

Now get back to me when Directv offers a DVR with 8 tuners, 5TB hard drive with recordings transferable, and a remote with Harmony/Logitech like features.

You guys need to wake up. Directv's plan is to only offer one Genie like DVR and one client. They will no longer need knowledgeable installers. All the installer will have to do is stick a dish up , run the coax in, and plug the DVR in. The wireless DVR will find everything else. It will be the prefect system for Joe average or Ma and Pa Kettle. Directv will be abandoning the enthusiast/hobbyist market that made them. Bottom line, this is a case of corporate profit/greed and not supporting the customers who made them. It may not make a difference anyway with RedBox getting into streaming now. It may be that Directv will find they have milked the system for all it is worth, mistreated the customers who made them, and will find out they made improvements too little, too late and someone else is going to eat their lunch. I personally think the greedy networks have pushed their luck too far. Coming technology will go right around them, eliminate the need for them, and there will be new delivery methods.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

macfan601 said:


> The hard drive is far too small, it only has 5 tuners, it offers wireless which everyone knows is unreliable, it has an outside power pack, and the new remote lacks some of the functions and convenience of the old remote.


Well, you could Buy an HR44 and Replace the 1 TB Drive with a 2 TB Drive.

The Wireless HR44 works without problems from someone I know that has an HR44 and I have lots of Wireless Electronics in my Home Entertainment System that work Flawlessly.

The External Power Supply is a Great Idea in that it Eliminates Heat Internally that would be generated by the PS which will allow the HR44 to last longer and have fewer heat related issues and can be easily Replaced when it goes bad down the road and you will Not Lose Any Recordings.

And it is FAST, Really FAST and everyone has been *****ing about lack of speed for years around here so this DVR should be Welcomed with Open Arms!!!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

macfan601 said:


> I am willing to bet you will be changing your tune. The HR44 has a number of inherent problems. The hard drive is far too small, it only has 5 tuners, it offers wireless which everyone knows is unreliable, it has an outside power pack, and the new remote lacks some of the functions and convenience of the old remote. [...]


The HR44 will accept an external HDD.

Yes it has 5 tuners, more than most other DVR's.

Wireless is an option, not a requirement.

Outside power brick offers the ability to change power supplies without changing the receiver and losing recordings.

The new remote is RF4CE, which may bring many new options in the future because it is conforming to a standard.

Your inherent problems sound like opinions to me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Richierich;3165045 said:


> Well, you could Buy an HR44 and Replace the 1 TB Drive with a 2 TB Drive.


Or 9tb array even.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

dpeters11 said:


> Or 9tb array even.


WOW!!! :lol:


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Richierich said:


> Well, you could Buy an HR44 and Replace the 1 TB Drive with a 2 TB Drive.
> 
> The Wireless HR44 works without problems from someone I know that has an HR44 and I have lots of Wireless Electronics in my Home Entertainment System that work Flawlessly.
> 
> ...


I am tired of hearing this heat argument on the power supply. I have a 7 year old ONKYO AVR with an internal power supply in my Home Theater rack. It produces enough heat to fry an egg or steak and I have never had a problem with it. I would say at least 80% of electronics have internal power supplies without a problem.

PS: If Directv would quit kowtowing to the networks locking our recordings to the DVR would not be a problem. Also remember, Directv makes more profit from VOD then it does from programming packages so it is in their best interest to keep selling you movies and not let you keep your recordings. There is nothing in the technology that is keeping our recordings locked to the DVR, it is of Directv's choosing.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The HR44 will accept an external HDD.
> 
> Yes it has 5 tuners, more than most other DVR's.
> 
> ...


Very true. That is all that matters. I am the customer (and the CUSTOMER is ALWAYS RIGHT and votes with his wallet) and it is my home/Home Theater. I buy what is most advantageous to me and what I like.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Just so you know, I have had Directv for 12 years (Premier Package) and think it is the best TV service out there. I love their technology, it is their business practices I detest and have a problem with.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

macfan601 said:


> I am tired of hearing this heat argument on the power supply. I have a 7 year old ONKYO AVR with an internal power supply in my Home Theater rack. It produces enough heat to fry an egg or steak and I have never had a problem with it. I would say at least 80% of electronics have internal power supplies without a problem.


I also have a top-of-the line Onkyo AVR here in a rack-mounted Home Theater setup.

Unfortunately, any comparison of that to how a DVR responds to excessive heat is irrelevant, as the HD DVRs have mechanical hard disk drives internally that simply can fail from extended heat issues. It's no accident that significant ventilation design is a critical factor in how these units are constructed.

The power supply and hard drive are the two most vunerable components in an HD DVR over time. The HR44 design has addressed both of these elements.

Circling back to the topic - the HR44 has one of the most innovative designs of any DirecTV HD DVRs to date, including how the hard drive heat is dissipated and the external power supply. No worries for it to be rack mounted here either - any eggs would take quite some time to cook based on temps lower than previous models.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Richierich said:


> The External Power Supply is a Great Idea in that it Eliminates Heat Internally.....


For those that are testing them, I'm curious to know what the internal temps are?

Thanks


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I also have a top-of-the line Onkyo AVR here in a rack-mounted Home Theater setup.
> 
> Unfortunately, any comparison of that to how a DVR responds to excessive heat is irrelevant, as the HD DVRs have mechanical hard disk drives internally that simply can fail from extended heat issues. It's no accident that significant ventilation design is a critical factor in how these units are constructed.
> 
> Circling back to the topic - the HR44 has one of the most innovative designs of any DirecTV HD DVRs to date, including how the hard drive heat is dissipated and the external power supply. No worries for it to be rack mounted here either - any eggs would take quite some time to cook based on temps lower than previous models.


OK, you want exact comparison? I have a 5 year old Mac Pro Tower with 4 internal hard drives and an internal power supply that runs 24/7 (to keep my network going) without a problem.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

TheRatPatrol said:


> For those that are testing them, I'm curious to know what the internal temps are?
> 
> Thanks


As with any HD DVR...temperature readings are impacted by the location and ventillation in that location...but they have been seen with temps in the 102-108 degrees F range regularly.

For comparison only, that would place them on average 12-18 degrees lower in internal temps than the HR24's in the same location.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

macfan601 said:


> Just so you know, I have had Directv for 12 years (Premier Package) and think it is the best TV service out there. I love their technology, it is their business practices I detest and have a problem with.


I see you like to refer to a comment I posted in another thread, though not in full context.

As I read a lot of posts about the 44, I too tend to get the feeling some are a bit over the top, but at the same time, you seem to be as extreme the other direction.

Is the 44 faster? yes.
Is my 34 slow? not really.

Heavy users may find the speed of the 44 more useful than "normal users", if there is such a thing.

My playlist barely exceeds one page. Scrolling through the guide doesn't need to be any faster than I can read.

YMMV


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

macfan601 said:


> OK, you want exact comparison? I have a 5 year old Mac Pro Tower with 4 internal hard drives and an internal power supply that runs 24/7 (to keep my network going) without a problem.


Bottom line is heat dissipation and ventilation design are quite critical to most consumer electronics - but especially to those with mechanical components. I suspect you have a fan and heat sinks in that PC running 24/7 (as does almost any PC to further prove that point).

So on those fronts, the HR44 is the best HD DVR seen to date in terms of lowering the risk of issues caused by excessive heat.

As for your other opinions of shortcomings:

The HR44 with 5 tuners, a 1TB drive (with the option to expand well beyond that with an external eSata drive), wireless support to place it in almost any home location, and the fastest processor to date places it at the top of available DVR devices with service providers at this time.

Even the latest Dish HD DVR (Sling with Hopper) claims a 2TB drive inside, but only about 1TB is actually available for the end user for scheduled recording content...the rest is used for reserved buffered content of several networks on demand and other systemic storage...questionable in terms of their advertising.

I've used every series HD DVR since the HR20-700 came out in September 2006 (HR20 - HR44)...so any comparisons are all firsthand as an end user.

You are indeed entitled to wish for whatever you want in an HD DVR.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

macfan601 said:


> I am willing to bet you will be changing your tune. The HR44 has a number of inherent problems. The hard drive is far too small, it only has 5 tuners, it offers wireless which everyone knows is unreliable, it has an outside power pack, and the new remote lacks some of the functions and convenience of the old remote ...


Hi. Wow.

Since I usually prefer to have the "best", if it's affordable, I regularly compare/contrast the different TV & DVR technologies that are currently available. I've yet to find a DVR that exceeds the capabilities of the HR34 (now HR44) for my needs. Now, my high-end needs may not match anyone else's needs, but as I read your post, I wonder, because I'm under the impression that the HR44 is leading in the "high-end" space at the moment when I consider DirecTV, Dish, FiOS, my cable offerings, and TiVo ... all of which are available to me. And I've thoroughly researched this several times.

To review your points ...

Harddrive ... "The hard drive is far too small" ... while it comes with 1 TB, which meets my needs because I intend to have multiple, one per family member, once multiples are supported, others here have shown that very large eSATA implementations, even RAID, can be enabled. DirecTV just recently removed the 2TB restriction, as has been documented by some here at DBSTalk. Again, I don't have a need for it, but for everyone that does, now has a very high-end storage offering with the HR34 or HR44. I also can understand why DirecTV selected 1TB for the base unit, because 200+ hours of HD is probably a good base for J6P. You need to pick a base that's reasonable, but also provide an option for high-end needs.

Tuners ... "it only has 5 tuners" ... yep, that's true, and it seems to be better then everyone else, at least until the FiOS 6-tuner media server ships. For me, it's also better then the Hopper since DirecTV's 5 tuners are totally independent and there's no restriction tied to the major 4 networks, which would be a huge problem for me. I also prefer 5 tuners rather then 8 tuners, so that I can have one HR44 on each side of a SWiM-16 with other receivers, thus an HR44 and a few speedy H25 clients on each side, or an HR24 if needed. I like the high-end flexibility, where if it was 8 tuners, more then one would make pairing with H25's or HR24's more challenging.

Wireless ... "it offers wireless which everyone knows is unreliable" ... my view is that's just additional flexibility for those that don't want to run hard-wire for the internet connection. The HR44 already supports multiple options for connectivity to the internet, you can hard-wire Ethernet and use the HR44 as the CCK, you can hard-wire Ethernet and use a real CCK for the rest of your receivers, you can use DECA and a real CCK, or now there another option of using wireless. Lot's of high-end options, and also now a wireless option. Lots of flexibility.

Size ... "it has an outside power pack" ... it seems to me that it's the smallest of the high-end DVRs, which I love, especially if I intend to have multiple (once supported). It looks like DirecTV has taken the time to design a better more compact model with less internal heat, which for me, is high-end thinking.

Remote ... "new remote lacks some of the functions and convenience of the old remote" ... you might have something here, but I actually prefer the RC71, though I might be in the minority. It should be considered though that it appears that the thinking was to support high-end two-way protocols, thus some may consider the RC71 as targeting high-end needs.

Well, that's your list, and I'd probably add a few ...

nomad for me is a better high-end sync offering then the sync option in the new Hopper, based on those listing the Hopper sync restrictions from CES. nomad is also compatible with every DirecTV HR2x as well, and who knows what 2013 will bring.

MRV, multiple streams, from any HR2x, HR34, or HR44 through-out the home, it works great for those with high-end needs. The totally decentralized client/server architecture is awesome, especially with those with high-end setups.

Also, the HR44 does IR and RF concurrently, for those with Slingbox needs, it works great, you can use the new RF two-way capability and still have any Sling that you want.

Well, that's it for now, just figured that I'd post, because I always strive for the "best" and I always come to the same conclusion that DirecTV has the best current hardware, and I'll continue to compare as new technology ships ...


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

Sixto said:


> Hi. Wow.
> 
> Since I usually prefer to have the "best", if it's affordable, I regularly compare/contrast the different TV & DVR technologies that are currently available. I've yet to find a DVR that exceeds the capabilities of the HR34 (now HR44) for my needs. Now, my high-end needs may not match anyone else's needs, but as I read your post, I wonder, because I'm under the impression that the HR44 is leading in the "high-end" space at the moment when I consider DirecTV, Dish, FiOS, my cable offerings, and TiVo ... all of which are available to me. And I've thoroughly researched this several times.
> 
> ...


OK, let's just agree to disagree. I like Directv, but I am not in love with Directv. The problem with being in love is that you tend not to see faults even when you are on top of them. I think there are plenty of things Directv could improve on. We do agree on one thing,, they are the best of what is currently out there right now. I do not just blindly accept that though and I am always looking at alternatives that might better meet my needs.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

macfan601;3165152 said:


> OK, let's just agree to disagree. I like Directv, but I am not in love with Directv. The problem with being in love is that you tend not to see faults even when you are on top of them. I think there are plenty of things Directv could improve on. We do agree on one thing,, they are the best of what is currently out there right now. I do not just blindly accept that though and I am always looking at alternatives that might better meet my needs.


We agree. I also have FiOS TV to continually compare/contrast with my only other tier-1 provider, Cable is rarely competitive, and Dish can't compete in my geography due to lack of basic content like my RSNs. I'm hoping for much DirecTV enhancement in the mobile/cloud DVR management area, offline sync management and speed, and tweaks to the remote MRV Playlist capability. Have posted my thoughts in the 2013 wishlist thread.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...The HR44 with 5 tuners, a 1TB drive (with the option to expand well beyond that with an external eSata drive), wireless support to place it in almost any home location, and the fastest processor to date places it at the top of available DVR devices with service providers at this time.
> 
> Even the latest Dish HD DVR (Sling with Hopper) claims a 2TB drive inside, but only about 1TB is actually available for the end user for scheduled recording content...the rest is used for reserved buffered content of several networks on demand and other systemic storage...questionable in terms of their advertising....


The user space on the Hopper is 1.25TB and external storage is unlimited (for the account) 2TB, 2 connected at a time. Are you saying that HR44/34s make all of the 1TB available to the user. I think not. New Hopper has faster processor, wireless support and Sling built in.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

patmurphey said:


> The user space on the Hopper is 1.25TB and external storage is unlimited (for the account) 2TB, 2 connected at a time. Are you saying that HR44/34s make all of the 1TB available to the user. I think not. New Hopper has faster processor, wireless support and Sling built in.


How do you know what processor is in the 44?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Are you saying that HR44/34s make all of the 1TB available to the user. I think not.


A down & dirty "guess" comes out at about 70% for the user.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Scott Kocourek said:


> How do you know what processor is in the 44?


I was wondering the same thing...having seen both units firsthand for extended periods of time a few weeks ago...there is no discernible user experience speed difference, including menus, guide, etc.

The HR44 also can operate in wireless mode.

Note: The Dish deceptive advertising seen at CES recently about the Sling Hopper being 3X faster than the Genie actually was based on a comparison with the original (slower) firmware from months ago on the HR34 - which is now much faster. The HR44 is even faster still. Claiming to have a 2TB drive but only having a little over 1/2 that is equally deceptive. It would seem the Dish marketing folks need to get up to speed (pun intended).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> How do you know what processor is in the 44?


But really, why not tell us what is in new HR44 ? I'm pretty sure you know.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

I almost want to cancel my appointment this coming Sunday so that I can wait for the HR44, it just feels like the right thing to do.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

But it would be highly likely that since it's considered a Genie, and in the same class as the HR34, DirecTV would not be able to guarantee you get one, even if you did subscribe when they are available nationally. Generally the only way to guarantee it is to have the installation set up directly with an installer that will do that.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

macfan601 said:


> OK, let's just agree to disagree. I like Directv, but I am not in love with Directv. The problem with being in love is that you tend not to see faults even when you are on top of them. I think there are plenty of things Directv could improve on. We do agree on one thing,, they are the best of what is currently out there right now. I do not just blindly accept that though and I am always looking at alternatives that might better meet my needs.


As one of DirecTV's biggest critics I have to agree with SOME of your thoughts although on this rare occasion I'll have to side with DirecTV on most of your comments&#8230;

I do agree that they cater to "Joe average or Ma and Pa Kettle" as they should, sadly&#8230; They are in business to make money - period. I hate it but that is the truth. Their DVRs are too stinking slow for me - but they are going for "Joe average or Ma and Pa Kettle" and that crowd along with a good number of 'high-enders' don't care.

If they want to cater to the high-end they'll need to make some changes&#8230; Things like faster on-demand downloads, their pay-per-view would need to be full bit-rate blu-ray quality in both video and audio - as in loss-less compression on the audio, more functional and standard IP control, external drives that can be moved from one DVR to another and few more things like that&#8230;

5 tuners are good for by far the majority of even the high-enders. At least it will be when they allow you to have multiple HR34/44s. Storage capacity is an easy fix for a high-ender with external drives. Having the power supply external is kind of mixed blessing but for just about everyone it is a good thing.

Improvements found in the HR44 still keep DirecTV ahead of all the providers I can use. The speed (if real! I haven't seen it myself) is an important thing for me. As is being able to use RF and IR remotes at the same time are. The wireless doesn't really appeal to me right now as my house is well-wired but I think to many people it will be a welcome addition.

I am personally cautiously optimistic about the HR44.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I am personally cautiously optimistic about the HR44.


Just don't get three of them or you know one of them will give you fits. :lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Just don't get three of them or you know one of them will give you fits. :lol:


No doubt!:lol:


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

dpeters11 said:


> But it would be highly likely that since it's considered a Genie, and in the same class as the HR34, DirecTV would not be able to guarantee you get one, even if you did subscribe when they are available nationally. Generally the only way to guarantee it is to have the installation set up directly with an installer that will do that.


And thats not something a "new customer" can request huh, only if I were an existing customer who said I'd pay for one...right?

I think this is wrong of them, they should be able to give me the newer box upon request if I'm signing up and they are available.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chrisjmccord said:


> And thats not something a "new customer" can request huh, only if I were an existing customer who said I'd pay for one...right?
> 
> I think this is wrong of them, they should be able to give me the newer box upon request if I'm signing up and they are available.


A new install gets what's on the order "and" what's on the truck at the time.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

chrisjmccord;3166141 said:


> And thats not something a "new customer" can request huh, only if I were an existing customer who said I'd pay for one...right?
> 
> I think this is wrong of them, they should be able to give me the newer box upon request if I'm signing up and they are available.


This is a point if major disagreement on how things are handled, but no one can specifically request a particular box. A reseller like Solid Signal lets you order a specific model, but not anything more specific, at least last I checked.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> A new install gets what's on the order "and" what's on the truck at the time.





dpeters11 said:


> This is a point if major disagreement on how things are handled, but no one can specifically request a particular box.


Yup...that's how things work.

And other providers have similar policies - no guarantees on specific model devices.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> A new install gets what's on the order "and" what's on the truck at the time.


That is why you need to get the Installer's Phone Number and call them before they come and ask them if they have what you want and ask for a Morning Appointment which helps to guarantee that they don't run out if they do have it on the truck.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ... Claiming to have a 2TB drive but only having a little over 1/2 that is equally deceptive. It would seem the Dish marketing folks need to get up to speed (pun intended).


Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...

...The 2TB drive is used for a myriad of features including 1.25TB user storage and the advertised number of hours of programming that can be stored is accurate. Who needs to get up to speed?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...


With DirecTV the customer gets 9/10 of the drive. With Dish the customer gets 5/8. There's a difference there.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...
> 
> ...The 2TB drive is used for a myriad of features including 1.25TB user storage and the advertised number of hours of programming that can be stored is accurate. Who needs to get up to speed?


I don't think anybody in marketing has "clean hands".

Maybe a question might be "how dirty" are their hands?

A 2TB drive is twice as big as a 1TB drive, but the user only gets 30% more recording space.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

patmurphey said:


> Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...
> 
> ...The 2TB drive is used for a myriad of features including 1.25TB user storage and the advertised number of hours of programming that can be stored is accurate. Who needs to get up to speed?


I understand what you're saying and you have a valid point on both sides. And you're correct that both companies are are misrepresenting the space available.

However, a 2TB drive delivering some 312 hours of MPEG4 HD in the Hopper and a 1TB drive delivering some 225 hours in the Genie...Genie is using ≈90% of its advertised storage space vs. 62% for Hopper.

If I put a 2TB drive in an HR34/44 it would have a capacity of ≈475 hours. This yields more than fifty percent more capacity in the same drive size as the Hopper or about 95% of a 2TB drive used for recordings.

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

patmurphey said:


> Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...
> 
> ...The 2TB drive is used for a myriad of features including 1.25TB user storage and the advertised number of hours of programming that can be stored is accurate. Who needs to get up to speed?


OUCH!!! :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

patmurphey said:


> Oh, and DirecTV DOESN'T claim that they have a 1TB drive? Talk about calling the kettle black...
> 
> ...The 2TB drive is used for a myriad of features including 1.25TB user storage and the advertised number of hours of programming that can be stored is accurate. Who needs to get up to speed?


The deception of actual available storage by Dish is amplified by an exhorbetent rate in comparison, especially when they make such a major deal of it....only to find out its nothing even close to resembling a 2 to 1 ratio. That's the point.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

Just to be a devil's advocate here, isn't Dish touting that storage probably based on the fact you can turn off the Prime Time Anytime service and it won't be recording all those shows, which would give you more space? Maybe thats what they are doing? But the same time saying that Prime Time Anytime is there is a bit of trickeration.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

chrisjmccord said:


> Just to be a devil's advocate here, isn't Dish touting *that storage probably based on the fact you can turn off the Prime Time Anytime service and it won't be recording all those shows, which would give you more space?* Maybe thats what they are doing? But the same time saying that Prime Time Anytime is there is a bit of trickeration.


The DVR handling space by utilizing quotas. I posted my attempt to decipher it last year.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> Just to be a devil's advocate here, isn't Dish touting that storage probably based on the fact you can turn off the Prime Time Anytime service and it won't be recording all those shows, which would give you more space? Maybe thats what they are doing? But the same time saying that Prime Time Anytime is there is a bit of trickeration.


Turning off PTAT does not give the space back to the user. The user accessible amount will stay the same.


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> Turning off PTAT does not give the space back to the user. The user accessible amount will stay the same.


Oh ok, well I figured you all knew more about this than me and my noobness. :hurah:

My install is Sunday, I'm going to ask the guy if he has any new HR44s, lol, just to see.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

chrisjmccord said:


> Oh ok, well I figured you all knew more about this than me and my noobness. :hurah:
> 
> My install is Sunday, I'm going to ask the guy if he has any new HR44s, lol, just to see.


HR44 has been announced but not launched. I've got $10 says he doesn't have any.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

goinsleeper said:


> Turning off PTAT does not give the space back to the user. The user accessible amount will stay the same.


especially, if you know the space is the same and sharing between PTA and other categories include user's  see that thread with H quota dissection attempt


----------



## chrisjmccord (Jan 17, 2013)

goinsleeper said:


> HR44 has been announced but not launched. I've got $10 says he doesn't have any.


Ok so just announced, I gotcha. Do they announce when they are launched or just roll them out and people start seeing them?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

With the 34 they first rolled it out to certain markets, then nationwide, though the average user wouldn't have known of its existence. 

Of course members here know of several resellers, and we were able to start getting them early (at full lease price).

Since the 44 is not totally new (the 34 at release still had the old GUI), it probably won't take as long to be available nationally, but predominantly on the installers trucks may still take time.


----------

